# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Highlight Selected Cell When Using FIND

## smlaff01

Hello, I have a worksheet with lots of data on it, resulting in a very busy layout. I have been using "FIND" to search for various numbers within the spreadsheet, however often times it is hard to see which cell "FIND" selects.

Is there a way to enable Excel to highlight the selected cell? For example could "Find" turn the cell yellow when it finds a match?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions

----------


## Dunc3142

But if you click the find all button it will list the cells that match your criteria.

----------


## smlaff01

Hi, I was just looking for an option that would make this tool slightly more visual, so that I could move through the sheet quickly by inspection

Thanks again

----------


## VBA Noob

Without code.

Once the cells are found under "Find all" you can SHIFT + down arrow in the 
"found" dialog box which selects all the found cells on the sheet. 

Format>Cell>Patterns.  Pick a color. 


VBA Noob

----------


## Stuie

Personally i would create a user form similer to the default find form and then you can code it to seach the whole worksheet and highlight the cells that have been found.

This can be done fairly simply  :Smilie:

----------


## smlaff01

VBA Noob, Thank You! That is exactly what I was looking for. Are there any options for a macro that would do this automatically?

----------


## smlaff01

Stuie...that sounds very interesting, but over my head. I have done some programming, would not know where to begin as far as coding the form

----------


## Stuie

smlaff01 if you would like i will be more than willing to create a demo file that uses this idea??

and in regards of colouring in the cells automatically you could write a small macro and assign it a shortcut key like Ctrl+q and that may let you use that while the find form is up.

----------


## smlaff01

Stuie, I hate to bug you, but if you get a chance a demo file would be wonderful! I would GREATLY appreciate it. Thank you so much for your help!

----------


## Stuie

no problem mate, i have already started working on it

----------


## VBA Noob

This code give the user a inputbox




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


VBA Noob

----------


## Stuie

hi again,

i have attached a simple example of a custom find form i have made that will mark all cells with an EXACT MATCH in the colour red.

feel free to alter it or change it.

i havnt error checked it fully but this should work nicely if you keep it simple lol.

any questions PM me as its easier  :Wink: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


EDIT:

you will need to save the demo i think and to show the form press Ctrl+q

----------


## smlaff01

Thank both of you all so much! I really really appreciate your help. I've learned so much fromt his board, you guys amaze me.

----------


## Stuie

lol no probs smlaff01, one thing i would suggest doing to the demo i posted is away of unmarking the cells when you have finshed with them being marked.

other than that glad i could help  :Wink: 

EDIT: 

and to set the form ShowModel to false (sorry i forgot) lol

----------


## sajidbagi

This function is only highlighting the cell....i want to hightlihgt the text...change the text color which is finding

----------


## shg

sajidbagi,

Please read the forum rues, and then start your own thread.

----------


## winndom

Thank you for the Find demo.xls‎ file. It works great and that what I was looking for a long time. You're alright!

----------


## hanamichi sakuragi

Hi everyone'

Is there a way to highlight the row of found cell.

Thank You.

----------


## protonLeah

hanamichi sakuragi,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## GEGoodwill

Hello ....

I want replace the 1/1/9999 to normal date.

Scenario:

On E  column : I have 18/03/13like this dates
On L column : I have 1/1/9999like this dates

Now I want to replace the cell value in  L column which is in present in  E column. First it has to search for this format 1/1/9999 in given column and has to replace all these cells by 18/03/13 dates.

How can I do this?
Your help will be much appreciated

thnk you

----------


## protonLeah

@GEGoodwill,
See posts #16 & 19:
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## bigwaltpro

thanks going to check this out

----------

